#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] slow moving text across screen

## phillyd023

I have been making powerpoint movies for my wife each Christmas featuring pictures, captions and videos of her and my son from through out the year. last year I chose a Star Wars theme and used a star wars opening crawl creator to give the beginning a "movie effect". it went very very well.

This year I was thinking about an opening similar to the original Terminator movie from 1984 where the word Terminaotr scrolls across the screen from both sides of the screen then moves away rom the front. You'd have to have seen this opening to know if there is an aswer ti my actual question  in powerpoint is there a way to set up custom titles to perform like that movie opening in powerpoint 2010?

----------


## humdingaling

what you are after should be animation > motion path
change it from default top down to left right or right left

have the text outside of the sheet and "motion" it left to right or right to left accordingly
set duration to roughly 15 seconds

set both triggered with previous so it automatically starts at the same time 
if you want to offset one then you can add extra delay

ps had to zip the file to be able to upload it

----------


## phillyd023

thanks humdingaling that worked out great

----------


## humdingaling

sure thing not a problem

If that takes care of your original question, please select _Thread Tools_ from the menu link above and mark this thread as SOLVED.  Thanks.

----------

